# Zugstrebe für Saturn 11, 14 + 14 ST für dicke Dämpfer



## MantaHai (29. Juni 2021)

Moin,

die Idee wäre eine Zugstrebe auf Basis der von @Hostaze  zu entwickeln, die es ermöglicht dickere Dämpfer (Coil und Luft) im Saturn 11 & 14 zu fahren.

Die Konstruktion wäre als Blech-Biegeteil angedacht.

Bitte an der Umfrage teilnehmen, dann tragen wir per Schwarmintelligenz die Maße zusammen. Anschließend werden zwei Prototypen gedruckt, um die Passform zu testen & dann hauen wir eine Bestellung bei Laserhub raus.


----------



## Bingo1979 (29. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht möchte Nicolai doch selbst etwas anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (29. Juni 2021)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte Nicolai doch selbst etwas anbieten.


Hatten ja Gelegenheit genug und hätten sie auch einfach direkt konstruktiv richtig machen können.


----------



## I3uchi (29. Juni 2021)

Ich möchte euer Projekt nicht im geringsten kritisieren oder torpedieren, ihr werdet eure Gründe haben. Aber genau nach denen wollte ich, rein aus Interesse, mal fragen 
Hintergrund: Saturn 11 ist für mich ein XC-Fully, Saturn 14 ein Trailbike/AM. Wozu dort Coil bzw. "dicke Luft" (ich nehme an z.B. DH2?) verwenden?


----------



## civiliaen (29. Juni 2021)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Ich möchte euer Projekt nicht im geringsten kritisieren oder torpedieren, ihr werdet eure Gründe haben. Aber genau nach denen wollte ich, rein aus Interesse, mal fragen
> Hintergrund: Saturn 11 ist für mich ein XC-Fully, Saturn 14 ein Trailbike/AM. Wozu dort Coil bzw. "dicke Luft" (ich nehme an z.B. DH2?) verwenden?


Berechtigt  Mir persönlich geht's weniger um dicke Luft/Coil, sondern eher um einen Dämpfer mit mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ich schiel auf einen DB Inline IL - hatte den Vorgänger mal in einem Trail-Bike drin und vermisse ihn. Der geht aber aktuell leider nicht rein.

Klar, wenn dann Coil reingeht, werd' ich mir schon mal irgendwo einen leihen und testen, aber das ist wirklich reine Neugierde


----------



## MantaHai (29. Juni 2021)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Ich möchte euer Projekt nicht im geringsten kritisieren oder torpedieren, ihr werdet eure Gründe haben. Aber genau nach denen wollte ich, rein aus Interesse, mal fragen
> Hintergrund: Saturn 11 ist für mich ein XC-Fully, Saturn 14 ein Trailbike/AM. Wozu dort Coil bzw. "dicke Luft" (ich nehme an z.B. DH2?) verwenden?



Naja, grade bei einem leistungsstarken und individualisieren Trailbike wie dem Saturn muss man doch nicht die Dämpferauswahl unnötig einschränken. 

Gut das Thema Reifen wäre damit immer noch ungelöst.


----------



## MantaHai (30. Juni 2021)

Parametrisierter Entwurf steht schon Mal.

*Gibt es zufällig jemanden im Rhein-Main-Gebiet der mit seinem Saturn 14 mal nach Darmstadt kommen will, um das Teil auszumessen? Eine Tour wäre inklusive *

Einziges Problem ist, dass man bei einer Blechkonstruktion die Verstrebung vernieten müsste. 
Bei 11 Interessenten kann man vermutlich auch Fräsen, ohne dass es zu teuer wird.


----------



## civiliaen (30. Juni 2021)

Für Tour und Ausmessen würd‘ ich glatt den „beschwerlichen“ Weg aus HD auf mich nehmen  Oder wir drehen den Spieß rum und kommst nach HD auf eine Tour.

Zur Zugstange: Fräsen wär‘ bevorzugt, oder? Dann könnte man das formschöner gestalten? Kann man die evtl. im Anschluss auch eloxieren?


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (30. Juni 2021)

Hey Leute, supergut wenn das klappt und schonmal ganz großen Dank an die federführenden Personen.
Ganz wichtig: An so einen Rahmen darf überhaupt nur ein Frästeil! **


----------



## wesen (1. Juli 2021)

ich wäre auch für eine Fräseirte-Variante


----------



## civiliaen (7. Juli 2021)

So, damit’s hier weitergeht  Welche Maße brauchst Du? Gemeinsame Tour wird gerade schwierig(er) - Kids und im Büro viel zu tun.
Ich hab‘ eine ordentliche Schiebelehre und kann präzise arbeiten, wenn ich weiß, was ich machen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (7. Juli 2021)

Als erstes wäre zu klären, wie viel Platz mindestens zwischen Dämpfer und Sattelrohr ist. Wenn das eh auf Kante genäht ist, kann man sich den Spaß sparen.

Dann noch den Durchmesser des unteren Teil des Dämpfers.

Für die anderen Maße mache ich eine Skizze.


----------



## MantaHai (7. Juli 2021)




----------



## wesen (19. Juli 2021)

Hey, gibt's schon was zu berichten?


----------



## MantaHai (19. Juli 2021)

Jeder Interessierte ist herzlich eingeladen Messwerte zu teilen  

Je mehr desto besser.


----------



## wesen (19. Juli 2021)




----------



## wesen (19. Juli 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (18. August 2021)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1304442
> Anhang anzeigen 1304443


Solange niemand Mal den minimalen Abstand zwischen Dämpfer und Sitzrohr misst und mind. 2 weitere Personen auch Mal die anderen Werte, passiert hier nix.


----------



## eddy 1 (18. August 2021)

Es gibt zumindest beim Saturn 11
Verschiedene Maße
Die ersten hatten zwischen der strebe und der oberen Aufnahme Luft
Die neueren liegen an
Ich meß am Wochenende mal die neuere


----------



## 30juergen58 (18. August 2021)

Sobald ich meine Huber Buchsen bekomme, messe ich.


----------



## 30juergen58 (24. August 2021)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1304442
> Anhang anzeigen 1304443


----------



## 30juergen58 (24. August 2021)

Saturn ST 14 Gr.S . Dämpfer Fox dpx2. Durchmesser Dämpferunterteil 27 mm. Gewinde Zugstange M5.


----------



## civiliaen (25. August 2021)

30juergen58 schrieb:


> Sobald ich meine Huber Buchsen bekomme, messe ich.


Genau das steht bei mir jetzt auch die Tage an. Dann werd' auch ich endlich mal messen  Danke für die Geduld.


----------



## MantaHai (25. August 2021)

Jetzt gibt es schon ein Problem:

Auf dem ersten Bild erkennt mann, das zwischen Rahmen und Dämpfer kaum Platz ist. Ein Coil würde so vermutlich nur passen, wenn man ihn auf den Kopf stellt und auch bei einem Luftdämpfer ala X2 wird's eng. Zum Unterrohr wird es dann mit dem Piggy eng.


----------



## civiliaen (1. September 2021)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es schon ein Problem:
> 
> Auf dem ersten Bild erkennt mann, das zwischen Rahmen und Dämpfer kaum Platz ist. Ein Coil würde so vermutlich nur passen, wenn man ihn auf den Kopf stellt und auch bei einem Luftdämpfer ala X2 wird's eng. Zum Unterrohr wird es dann mit dem Piggy eng.


An meinem XL Rahmen ist hier ~1 mm mehr (also 3,5 mm) Platz - aber den Bock macht das jetzt auch nicht fett…

Evtl. müsste man zusätzlich Offset-Buchsen nutzen?


----------



## civiliaen (6. September 2021)

Wie man aber ganz oben eindrücklich sieht, scheint's ja beim 11er weniger Stress zu sein... Mich würde der Abstand Dämpfer<>Sattelrohr da auch mal interessieren. Geht's da beim 14er wirklich enger zu?


----------



## mhubig (16. Dezember 2021)

Oha, Öhlins scheint seinen TTX22 Coil Dämpfer fürs Saturn 14 anzubieten…

https://www.ohlinsusa.com/parts/nicolai/saturn-14/2021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## civiliaen (16. Dezember 2021)

mhubig schrieb:


> Oha, Öhlins scheint seinen TTX22 Coil Dämpfer fürs Saturn 14 anzubieten…
> 
> https://www.ohlinsusa.com/parts/nicolai/saturn-14/2021
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1388232


Oha! Mag' das mal einer testen?  
Ist die Form so unterschiedlich zu anderen Coils?
Warum passt genau der?
Spannend, spannend!
Danke für's Teilen.


----------



## WODAN (16. Dezember 2021)

Mahlzeit,

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit einem CC Inline Coil?


----------



## MLK-LAW (7. Januar 2022)

Was tut sich an der "Hover-Front"?


----------



## reitera (10. April 2022)

Servus. Weiss jemand, ob der Intend Hover am Rahmen oder am Verstärkungsbügel des Saturn 14 kollidiert? Gruss Axel


----------



## b1k3r (11. April 2022)

reitera schrieb:


> Servus. Weiss jemand, ob der Intend Hover am Rahmen oder am Verstärkungsbügel des Saturn 14 kollidiert? Gruss Axel


Passt nicht.

Edit:


MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bezüglich Hover hab ich noch mal mit der Schablone geguckt und der
> Hover ist ca. 1cm zu breit für die Zugstange im eingefederten Zustand.


----------



## reitera (11. April 2022)

Kollision am Rahmen oder an der Verstärkungsstrebe?


----------



## reitera (20. April 2022)

b1k3r schrieb:


> Passt nicht.
> 
> Edit:


Passt


----------



## b1k3r (20. April 2022)

reitera schrieb:


> Passt


Der Hover in das S14 oder die Aussage das er nicht passt  ?


----------



## reitera (21. April 2022)

b1k3r schrieb:


> Der Hover in das S14 oder die Aussage das er nicht passt  ?


Tja. Lauter unklare Aussagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (21. April 2022)

Der zitierte Beitrag von mir war vergleich Platz in der Zugstrebe (ausgemessen) mit Breite vom Dämpfer-Gehäuse mit Maß aus der Zeichnung. Es könnte sein, dass der Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub passt, weil das Gehäuse dann nicht in die Zugstrebe muss. Aber sowohl Cornelius als auch Nicolai-Support sagt passt nicht, also würde ich davon aus gehen, dass es nicht passt.


----------



## MLK-LAW (23. April 2022)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Der zitierte Beitrag von mir war vergleich Platz in der Zugstrebe (ausgemessen) mit Breite vom Dämpfer-Gehäuse mit Maß aus der Zeichnung. Es könnte sein, dass der Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub passt, weil das Gehäuse dann nicht in die Zugstrebe muss. Aber sowohl Cornelius als auch Nicolai-Support sagt passt nicht, also würde ich davon aus gehen, dass es nicht passt.


@NICOLAI-Support 
Ist es technisch nicht möglich eine Strebe zu konstruieren, die mehr Dämpferoptionen zulässt? Die Dämpferauswahl ist in meinen Fall das Hauptargument gegen das S14 als Ersatz für mein G13.


----------



## MadCyborg (23. April 2022)

Die Strebe ist nicht so sehr das Problem. Viele Dämpfer passen schlichtweg nicht an die untere Aufnahme, weil sie dort mit dem Sitzrohr kollidieren würden. Das Thema ist ja wirklich nicht mehr neu, aber scheinbar ist bei niemandem der Leidensdruck so groß, dass mal ausprobiert würde, welche Dämpfer montierbar sind, wenn die Strebe nicht da wäre.
Ich glaube die Lösung dieses Problems liegt im Saturn 16, bzw. einem daraus folgenden Update fürs S14, oder eben der Geometron-Variante des S16 mit 140 mm Federweg.


----------



## civiliaen (28. Dezember 2022)

mhubig schrieb:


> Oha, Öhlins scheint seinen TTX22 Coil Dämpfer fürs Saturn 14 anzubieten…
> 
> https://www.ohlinsusa.com/parts/nicolai/saturn-14/2021
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1388232


Der Dämpfer wurde auf VitalMTB für ziemlich gut befunden (LINK). 
Hat jemand aus'm Forum den mittlerweile mal im S14 getestet? Geht der überhaupt rein?
Der Coil-Gedanke spukt ja immer noch in meinem Kopf rum


----------



## alpenayatollah (28. Dezember 2022)

Aktuell scheint es ja die Zugstange in der letzten Iteration des S14 nicht mehr zu geben. Ändert das was an der Dämpfersituation?


----------



## mhubig (1. Januar 2023)

siebenschlaefer schrieb:


> Aktuell scheint es ja die Zugstange in der letzten Iteration des S14 nicht mehr zu geben. Ändert das was an der Dämpfersituation?


Woher hast Du diese Info? Auf der Website von N ist die Zugstange an allen S14er noch dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpenayatollah (1. Januar 2023)

mhubig schrieb:


> Woher hast Du diese Info? Auf der Website von N ist die Zugstange an allen S14er noch dran ...


Im Saturn 14 Aufbau Thread hat jemand ein brandneues Saturn 14 ohne die Zug strebe bekommen


----------



## alpenayatollah (1. Januar 2023)

siebenschlaefer schrieb:


> Im Saturn 14 Aufbau Thread hat jemand ein brandneues Saturn 14 ohne die Zug strebe bekommen


Hier ist der Beitrag dazu:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/saturn-14-aufbauthread.907518/post-18469392

Hoffe ich habe da nichts falsch verstanden. Bin leider (noch) kein Besitzer eines Saturn 14


----------



## Samun (2. Januar 2023)

Ja das ist meins, die Zugstrebe gibt es nicht mehr.
Auf der N Webseite ist das auch noch nicht zu sehen, bin mal gespannt wann da die neuen Bilder kommen.
Ich kann allerdings nicht beantworten ob da andere/welche Dämpfer reinpassen.


----------



## shibboleth (5. Januar 2023)

NICOLAI® - handcrafted bikes on Instagram: "Santa is coming and the gates of Nicolai manufactory will close soon 🚨 We are going on factory holidays ☃️🎄 Our manufactory will be closed from 24.12.22 to 08.01.23. We wish you all a wonderful holiday seas
					

NICOLAI® - handcrafted bikes shared a post on Instagram: "Santa is coming and the gates of Nicolai manufactory will close soon 🚨 We are going on factory holidays ☃️🎄 Our manufactory will be closed from 24.12.22 to 08.01.23. We wish you all a wonderful holiday season and a happy new year 2023 🚀🎉...




					www.instagram.com
				




Laut N ist das ein S14 ST, und da ist definitiv kein Luftdämpfer drinne.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (5. Januar 2023)

shibboleth schrieb:


> NICOLAI® - handcrafted bikes on Instagram: "Santa is coming and the gates of Nicolai manufactory will close soon 🚨 We are going on factory holidays ☃️🎄 Our manufactory will be closed from 24.12.22 to 08.01.23. We wish you all a wonderful holiday seas
> 
> 
> NICOLAI® - handcrafted bikes shared a post on Instagram: "Santa is coming and the gates of Nicolai manufactory will close soon 🚨 We are going on factory holidays ☃️🎄 Our manufactory will be closed from 24.12.22 to 08.01.23. We wish you all a wonderful holiday season and a happy new year 2023 🚀🎉...
> ...


X-Fusion H3C
Ich habe immer geahnt, das die Leute bei Nic irgendwann mal drauf kommen


----------



## MLK-LAW (Mittwoch um 18:03)

Das is fix kein 14er sondern ein 16er.


----------



## connerthesaint (Donnerstag um 21:14)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Das is fix kein 14er sondern ein 16er.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## MLK-LAW (Donnerstag um 23:56)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


Tretlagerbereich und untere Dämpferaufnahme - keine Zugstrebe: das is entweder ein 16er oder ein neu konstruiertes 14er.


----------

